# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Is my sus 250 fake

## JUC33Y

hey guys, im new to this. just a quick question. i got a 10ml bottle of sus250
is this fake or real.. 

help and info would be much appriciated.
thanks

----------


## inky-e

Is it full or empty? Cause if its clear liquid...questionable at best.

----------


## thndrgod33

you'll probably get more responses in the pictures forum

----------


## Mulciber

ehh clear dont matter.. most of mine was clear.. EO

----------


## Bigmax

> Is it full or empty? Cause if its clear liquid...questionable at best.


Why??..not questionable..it could have cottonseed oil or safflower oil...it is a UGL so who knows.

----------


## inky-e

> Why??..not questionable..it could have cottonseed oil or safflower oil...it is a UGL so who knows.


I've never shot clear sust or clear test for that fact...but you're right...who knows.

----------


## redz

I`m using clear Test Cyp right now, had clear Test E before too.

----------


## testa dura

bro i know that shit well,i bet your in australia,,,,,,,

----------


## Aussiebb

The stuff is good quality.

Its not fake

----------


## JUC33Y

> bro i know that shit well,i bet your in australia,,,,,,,


yeah man, im in australia.

on the bottem of the label it says "REBOTTLED FOR AUSTRALIA"

the liquid is clear

----------


## testa dura

yeah bro i had the same gear,but it was labelled sus 300,who knows what your getting.???????????also the vials i was looking at had the smallest little black specks in it,,,bro is say real maybe,dose 250 maybe,,,,,
sterile definatly NOT........
be careful......................

----------


## testa dura

also its sold as 10ml,i pulled out 8ml????????????

----------


## Aussiebb

Its just a label but its a very good oil.

Filtering is ****ed at times,sometimes you find that the oils is dirty

----------


## testa dura

> Its just a label but its a very good oil.
> 
> Filtering is ****ed at times,sometimes you find that the oils is dirty


bro ,do you know what your saying,its very good oil,but sometimes the oils is dirty,,,,,make your mind up,
to any body else dont go near the shit,,,somtimes the oils is dirty,,,,yeah lets go inject it,,yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....

----------


## Aussiebb

> bro ,do you know what your saying,its very good oil,but sometimes the oils is dirty,,,,,make your mind up,
> to any body else dont go near the shit,,,somtimes the oils is dirty,,,,yeah lets go inject it,,yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....


The guy who bottles them cant filter for shit,i admit that.He probably doesnt even filter them but just crimps them.

What im saying the gear gives your good results.

A oil can still be dirty and give you results, but your at risk off abscess or infection.I would filter it anyway before using.

Hope you understand bro.

----------


## proironaust

good to go ive used that brand in different anabolics all with good results cheers

----------


## Aussiebb

> good to go ive used that brand in different anabolics all with good results cheers


true, i think it also comes in the test e and deca .

----------


## bennosust

Iv got the exact same stuff... was it real ?? mines a slight yellowish colour tho ? good results ? and it says "rebottled for australia" also

also how do u filter it?

----------


## Aussiebb

Rebottled for Aus is just a label man.

Its what we can say a "Marketing thing".

The gear is good to go.

----------


## EVIL1

any 1 get good results?"

----------


## PT

> any 1 get good results?"


 
this was asked almost a year ago so im sure the OP already got his answer

----------


## Verceti

good stuff

----------


## Gymshark69

Hey can you help me set up my first cycle please I'm new to this

----------

